# Crown Jars



## Bottles R Us

In one of my last posts, I said I wasn't selling anytime soon. That goes for bottles. These jars, on the other hand, have to go. I'd like to know the values for these dates of Crown jars:
 Pints: Crown 1945, 1947, 1948,? 1950 (no ring). Crown Imperial undated, lots of bubbles. Corona undated.
 1 1/2 Pints (maybe? about 7 inches high.) 1957.
 2 Pints (again, maybe. Also 7 inches high, but the jar is wide until the 6-inch mark before it starts to slim.) Crown 1933, 1941, 1943, 1944, 1948, 1949, 2 dateless. Corona 2 dateless.
 5 Pints? (9 inches high) 1953.

 I have more jars that I need values on, so please view my posts if you know about jars.

 Bottles R Us... So are jars


----------



## surfaceone

Hello April,

 They've got this new concept now. Photographic rendering, I believe they call it. This is a helpful tool in these parts. Especially when you're repeatedly asking for appraisals, lately of un-pictured items..







 This is a photographic rendering of cormorants. They remain un-priced.


----------



## Bottles R Us

> Especially when you're repeatedly asking for appraisals, lately of un-pictured items..


 Do you guys really have a problem with me asking for values? It seems that every time I ask what something is worth, my question is met with responses that come across as quite rude. 
 I will gladly take my questions elsewhere if that is what you want.

 Oh, and I have to ask: what's a cormorant?

 Bottles R Us... [&o]


----------



## kwalker

It's not that we have problems with price appraisals.But you're asking us to price something we can't see. Good condition to you can be something way different than what someone else calls "good condition" and a small chip can mean the difference between a $100 bottle and a $5 one. You said so yourself since your hutch was damaged the price went from $100 to $15...

 Take some time and think about the people here. We aren't mind readers, ghosts or anything that can see inside of your computer screen and look at your bottles for you. Without pictures you can't sell anything on Ebay or anything like that so what makes you think it's different than finding the value on something? It doesn't take that much to take a few pictures and throw them up on here...in fact, it's quite easy.

 "Doing business without advertising is like winking at a girl in the dark" perfect example of using my signature's quote.


----------



## Bottles R Us

> We aren't mind readers, ghosts or anything


 Good, 'cause I certainly don't want to be on a forum with a bunch of ghosts...[]
 I understand what you're saying, It just seemed a bit harsh the way surfaceone said it (no offence.)
 Do you want pictures of all the jars, or just a few certain ones?

 Bottles R Us


----------



## bostaurus

The folks on this site a extremely helpful, and very generous with their time and knowledge.  The pictures are an absolute for them to be able to value a bottle or a jar.   I have even learned that just a bit of a change in a common color can increase the value greatly...so just describing the color can be difficult or inaccurate when depending only on printed words.

 Cormorant is a coastal sea-bird that dives for fish.  They have been used by folks to catch fish.  They would put a band on their necks so they couldn't swallow the fish they caught.  The fisherman would take the fish out of their mouth, put it in a basket, and let the bird go back for more.  I think they still do this in parts of Asia.


----------



## Bottles R Us

> take the fish out of their mouth, put it in a basket


 Gross!
 Seriously though, I'll post pictures of all the jars in a few minutes.

 Bottles R Us


----------



## cowseatmaize

> Do you guys really have a problem with me asking for values?


I don't but I won't give one either, it too speculative.
 As for the Crowns they were Canada's Ball, many types and colors that require a lot of examination. Jars were not dated like milk and soda. They were meant to be re-used for many years so dating was pointless. I suspect the numbers are just mold ID's or possible patent dates. The matching lids and bands are very important.
 Most Crowns are not worth the cost of shipping but if you have a midget or odd color it may be an exception.


----------



## Bottles R Us

I'm pretty sure they are dates, because I've never seen a Crown Jar with a number that could not be its real date.
 Anyway, here's a photo of the pints. These all have the right lids, including the Corona.







 The jar at the top left does NOT look that green in person. It does have a greenish tinge though.
 If you need pictures of a certain date/number, I can probably identify it by the lid.


----------



## Bottles R Us

2 dateless jars, these also have a slight greenish blue tinge.


----------



## Bottles R Us

The quarts. The top left jar is a weird size, bigger than a pint but a little smaller than a quart.


----------



## Bottles R Us

Quart Crown Imperial


----------



## Bottles R Us

Giant Crown, maybe 5 pints?


----------



## Bottles R Us

I'm about to post some more jars: an Improved Gem, a Royal flip top and some lids. If you know about these, can you give me some more info on the other posts?

 Bottles R Us


----------



## cowseatmaize

I may be wrong but those look very common. If you can find the rubber seals they are suitable for re-use and that's about it.


----------



## Bottles R Us

> rubber seals


 I didn't know this type of jar had rubber seals. Aren't those just for flip tops?


----------



## cowseatmaize

Most jars with the exception of wax sealers had a rubber ring. That includes glass and band, shoulder seals, lightning seals etc..


----------



## Bottles R Us

Oh. [] Everytime I post something here, I learn something new.
 I do have a few extra rubber rings from a garage sale. Are any of these jars more valuable than the rest, or are they all the same?

 Bottles R Us


----------



## cowseatmaize

It's hard to say other than to say clear is never a good sign. They are canner's jars only in my opinion. A flea might get you a couple bucks each but that's doubtful.


----------



## Bottles R Us

I didn't pay much for them, maybe 5-6 bucks for all of them, so I'm not that disappointed to learn that they are only worth a couple of bucks each. I'm surprised that the big one and the Imperials are not worth more though.

 Bottles R Us


----------



## coreya

There are about 53 different listings for crown jars in the red book with variations in the number of dots around the crown, shape of crown,wording on jar, wording or design on lid, color etc with values ranging from 1.00 to a couple hundred dollars. For what you paid you didn't get hurt but would suggest you get a copy of the red book so you can judge hands on what you have.


----------



## dygger60

I agree with ya coreya...Crown jars are a tough one....there is soooooooooo  many variations....no hearts.....bulge crown....there is alot....


----------



## surfaceone

> It seems that every time I ask what something is worth, my question is met with responses that come across as quite rude.


 


> I understand what you're saying, It just seemed a bit harsh the way surfaceone said it (no offence.)


 
 Hello April,

 I think you read too much into my observations. No offense taken.

 Having said that, you have been singing a largely one note tune:



> These jars, on the other hand, have to go. I'd like to know the values for these dates of Crown jars:


 


> I have more jars that I need values on, so please view my posts if you know about jars.


 
 and these 2 examples are from your opening post here. There is a refrain to most of your initial postings.

 Some beginning "collectors" seem to be preoccupied with value. Perhaps that's where you are. But you seem to be buying and selling. You could find value information on these jars without much trouble.

 "Subject: (5.5) Crown jar.

 Canadian Crown fruit jars can be quite common, and were made by several different Canadian manufacturers. A few rare variations do exist, however. It's kind of hard to tell without seeing your jar, however, if any have ground lips they would be worth more. Sometimes Crown jars have variations in the shape of the crown itself or extra embossing that makes them more valuable. Most of the clear ones from the 40s and 50s are worth about $1 to $3 each." From a 2002 FAQ.

 Clearly, the jars hold little interest for you. You could nuke them and possibly double or triple you "return"

 Corey has given you good information and advise. Perhaps he may be able to provide some information on the "dating" or mould numbers that may or may not appear on the un-pictured bases.

 "According to Paul Wilkinson of the Mould Design and Engineering division of
 Domglas, a dating system using letters and numbers was introduced around 1941 (1979: 1). In this system, the letters A through F were used in front of the D in the diamond trademark, each letter representing a 2-month period, i.e, A =January/February, F = November/December, etc. Immediately following the trademark would be one or two
 digits for the year of production. These numbers were the last digit of the year of' production. Wilkinson says that the letter system was used until 1953 when a progressive box code was introduced. Because the digits for 1941, 1942, and 1943 overlap with 1951, 1952, and 1953, it is difficult to know if bottles having 1, 2, or 3 after the trademark are from the ear1y 1940s or 1950s.

 Confirmation of the letter/number system beginning in 1941 is provided by four flavouring extract bottles from a land fill site in 
 Ottawa. All four of these bottles have Owens scars, indicating they were made on the Owens automatic bottle-blowing machine.	The bottles are the same and have "1 1/2 Fl. oz." embossed on the side and "EST. 91" on the base. Table 1 presents their date code information." From.


----------



## Bottles R Us

Sorry I took your post the wrong way Surfaceone. Would it be better if I did not ask for values, just for information or showing off?
 Thanks for all the info about jars. Also, I love that purple Crown, is that one of the hundred dollar jars?
 P.S. I do have an interest in jars, but I know these are common. I would rather sell all of these common Crowns to buy a rare jar or bottle.

 Bottles R Us


----------



## Bottles R Us

Where can I get a copy of the "Red Book?"


----------



## coreya

Red book available from the author.
http://www.redbookjars.com/


----------



## dygger60

Nice SCA Crown....first time I have seen one like that......nice......

    David


----------

